# L V R Inside Circle Snake Mobility Throw



## Guro Harold (Aug 24, 2006)

I was able to pull this technique off during a padded-stick sparring match with an unfamiliar opponent a few years back (Tuhon Ray was a witness).

The opponent was agressive and liked to press to take ground.

- The opponent pressed with a rt #1 strike.
- I then yielded, blocked, and executed an inside circle snake parry (left handed).
- As the opponent was being drawn in because of the yield and parry, I executed a right-handed mobility throw.

This was one of the classic L v R inside circle snake techniques that GM Presas was teaching at the time (It was also a once in a lifetime move).

I hope to discuss the other variations some time in the future.


Please share your experiences with this technique  if you  wish.


- Palusut


----------



## Stan (Aug 24, 2006)

I haven't worked this extensively, but now I will.  Sounds like a great display of blending and flowing.  Very Modern Arnis like.  It's cool that you got it on a resisting opponent in a sporting match.  In some ways, this is the most difficult, as a sporting opponent is expecting such techniques and is ready for them.  Could someone possibly do a series of photos and post them so that those without Modern  Arnis experience can see the technique recreated?


----------

